# Vegas Vacation on Blu Ray?



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Now that the original Vacation and European Vacation flicks are out on Blu Ray this week.....I haven't seen anything regarding my favorite one of this "Vacation" series....out on Blu Ray....

Vegas Vacation.

Anyone else hear anything about if/when it will come out on BR disk?


----------

